# What element - trade doesn't have to travel abroad



## sirux0r (1 Sep 2012)

I'm currently in the navy and I thought I'd love sailing and so forth.. until after a year of doing it I'm tired of leaving home and my family. Is there a element and trade that doesn't have to travel away from home and is just a normal 8-5 job?
This is for NCM Reg Force.


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Sep 2012)

If you don't want to travel away from home, maybe the military isn't the right job for you. If you still want to be in the military and not be away from home, maybe look into transferring to a reserve unit?


----------



## sirux0r (1 Sep 2012)

Every trade has to travel? Thats hard to believe...


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Sep 2012)

Why is that so hard to believe? It's the military you're dealing with. I don't think there's any trades that are 9-5 type jobs 100% of the time. Every trade can travel, some more then others sure, but it's bound to happen at some point in your career.


----------



## sirux0r (1 Sep 2012)

I'd like an electrical trade where you don't have to sail 6 months out of the year......


----------



## MikeL (1 Sep 2012)

Check out the trades on the forces.ca website and talk with a BPSO


----------



## AgentSmith (1 Sep 2012)

You'd have to check forces.ca to see what interests you (since I don't know too much about that kinda stuff) but even if you're not sailing  for 6 months of the year, you could still be sent on deployments, tasking, exercises, etc.


----------



## Ostrozac (1 Sep 2012)

Musician comes to mind -- I can't remember ever seeing a badged Reg Force Musician on deployment or exercise, although even those posted to bands will still occasionally play overseas on TD. SAR Tech is another trade that I've never seen deployed abroad, but I wouldn't describe it as an 8-5 job -- more like the complete opposite.

And EVERY trade has domestic travel requirements. You will need to travel to leadership courses, career courses, and go on TD away from your home unit.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> Is there a element and trade that doesn't have to travel away from home and is just a normal 8-5 job?



Nope. Not a single one. Enjoy civilian life.


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nope. Not a single one.


Thank God.  That's what I love about and one reason I joined the military.


----------



## PiperDown (1 Sep 2012)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Musician comes to mind -- I can't remember ever seeing a badged Reg Force Musician on deployment



Doesn't mean it can't / doesn't happen.

I personally know of 2 badged regular force musicians ( pipers) that have done a full tour in Afghanistan.  One was employed as the TFK visits warrant, and the other did the MTTF.   There could very well be more examples I am not aware of.


----------



## Occam (1 Sep 2012)

Not to mention that most, if not all, Reg F Musicians are university graduates with a degree in Music.  It's not exactly a trade that you just walk into on a whim.

/tangent


----------



## Maxadia (1 Sep 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Not to mention that most, if not all, Reg F Musicians are university graduates with a degree in Music.  It's not exactly a trade that you just walk into on a whim.
> 
> /tangent



They're just instruments right?  Long as you can play, right?  ;D


----------



## MeatheadMick (1 Sep 2012)

Musicians travel all year long though for parades and ceremonies and what not...  ALL trades are going to be subject to travel abroad at one point or another...

But yeah... Sirux0r, from reading your other posts so far all I've found is whining about the military, administrative problems, trying to buy issued military kit that you are not entitled to, (which for the seller would be illegal) and you state you've been in for only a year and a half...

First I want to say... good on ya for trying to get help with an alcohol problem (even though it seems you claim the military is to blame for it)

Secondly, before even thinking of the issues about re-signing your contract... realize you still have 2 and a half years of your VIE left (you stated your initial commitment was 4 years?)  This means you have less time in than you have time to go...  We all know the Military life can be difficult, and sometimes it downright sucks. However, if you're really this concerned about your career at this stage of it, perhaps you'd be doing yourself, and your co-workers, a great service if you released.

Just my 2 cents, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Sep 2012)

sirux0r said:
			
		

> I'm currently in the navy and I thought I'd love sailing and so forth.. until after a year of doing it I'm tired of leaving home and my family. Is there a element and trade that doesn't have to travel away from home and is just a normal 8-5 job?
> This is for NCM Reg Force.



Try here
http://www.mcdonalds.ca/ca/en/careers.html


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Sep 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Try here
> http://www.mcdonalds.ca/ca/en/careers.html



Mcdonalds is shift work, might be too tough for him.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Sep 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Mcdonalds is shift work, might be too tough for him.



One of the perks if the job is discount on food. That being said, the food there would cause him to have anxiety attacks.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Sep 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> One of the perks if the job is discount on food. That being said, the food there would cause him to have anxiety attacks.



Forgot about that how insensitive of me sirux0r try here http://www.walmartcanada.ca/Pages/Careers/184/184/184


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Sep 2012)

Locked.
Unless someone has something pertinent to add.


----------

